
Mars has 5M cubic km of ice - quotha
https://twitter.com/Cmdr_Hadfield/status/917346134871375872
======
quotha
That's enough to cover the whole planet to a depth of 35 m/ 115 ft. Not
exactly what I would call bone dry!

